# UFC 117 Weigh-ins



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

People don't know this, but... UFC 117 weigh-ins nao! @ ufc.com/live


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alves almost made the 171! 

Morecraft with almost 20 on Struve I noticed, and Nelson with more than that on JDS.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

the first weigh-ins, and both on the 171 mark. 

EDIT: Bonneman looks like a 70s movie star.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Video-UFC-117-Weigh-ins-26062

I can"t see it on ufc live so here is another link for peeps with same problem


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

wtf i cant get the weigh ins...help...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Alves almost made the 171!
> 
> Morecraft with almost 20 on Struve I noticed, and Nelson with more than that on JDS.


lmao 171,5 ain't it a bitch.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

i stiil cant play it


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol at Silva! Say what you want about him that guy is hilarious! Brilliant staredown!

I thought Alves looked small actually but apparently he still can't make weight!! Douche!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Sonnen gets punked again. What a surprise.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

edlavis88 said:


> lol at Silva! Say what you want about him that guy is hilarious! Brilliant staredown!
> 
> I thought Alves looked small actually but apparently he still can't make weight!! Douche!


ehhh, he only needs to lose 1/2 a pound, and is allowed time to do so.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man, there was way more silva love than i was expecting and sonnen seriously needs to stop with the wwe show it seriously gotten old


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

that is one animated fighter. Tomorrow he will have the bruce lee game of death colors on and will be fighting at the highest level any human being has ever fought at ever! Thank you


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm kinda getting sick of Alves not making weight. I dont know if he should be able to fight for the title at this weight class if he consistently can't make it. He clearly needs a new nutrionist to help him with these issues.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> ehhh, he only needs to lose 1/2 a pound, and is allowed time to do so.


I know, i know but he has still missed weight the first time. Looks like what Fitch was saying about his weight cutting issues may be right, at least Alves looks like he's been laying of the jucie for a while.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Almost had an heart atck when my dsl conection droped after Tiago alves weight-in, luckly it was back right before Sonnen step in.

Loved the way Silva ignored that someone-wannabe!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Prolific said:


> Man, there was way more silva love than i was expecting and sonnen seriously needs to stop with the wwe show it seriously gotten old


I can't agree more. If I was him and said that stuff I'd probably be so embaressed formyself I'd laugh. There comes apoint where you stop selling a fight and try to keep a reputation in tact.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

lol the best fighter in the universe and he has some of the most comical weighin faces hahaha


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't mean to hijack thread, but don't want to start a new one:

Will 117 prelim's be aired on spike???


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Don't mean to hijack thread, but don't want to start a new one:
> 
> Will 117 prelim's be aired on spike???


yep, some of them will, not all.
Check wiki or ufc.com to more detail.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice staredown by Silva. Too bad Thiago couldn't make weight for the first time.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

AS claims all the talk means nothing, but he's obviously acted different so I'm hoping he doesn't make any big mistakes in the cage.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Loved the Silva no-stare down. Best Silva stare ever! Bet Sonnen's blood was boiling from it!:thumb01:

Can't believe Alves didn't make weight, I was thinking he wasn't gonna watching the pre-fight press conference. That sucks, I hoped he'd make weight and it'd not be catchweight.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Freiermuth said:


> AS claims all the talk means nothing, but he's obviously acted different so I'm hoping he doesn't make any big mistakes in the cage.


Pre fight conference stare down was way more intense if you ask me. Chael Sonnen was feeling uneasy. 


I think it does affect AS, I feel like he still gets kind of mad. You can also see it when someone tags him.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Loved the Silva no-stare down. Best Silva stare ever! Bet Sonnen's blood was boiling from it!:thumb01:


Pure gold. :happy01:



Squirrelfighter said:


> Can't believe Alves didn't make weight, I was thinking he wasn't gonna watching the pre-fight press conference. That sucks, I hoped he'd make weight and it'd not be catchweight.


Noticed how suckep up he was?
Im not sure we will be able to loose that 1/2 pound...


----------



## butch (Apr 22, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> I can't agree more. If I was him and said that stuff I'd probably be so embaressed formyself I'd laugh. There comes apoint where you stop selling a fight and try to keep a reputation in tact.


It makes me want to watch the fight more. I actually liked his trash talking first because it seemed intelligent but you can kind of see through it now. Saying he's the best... i dont know how even himself could believe that.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ricardo Almeida looked pretty big for 170.
Alves is going to have a hard time after trying to make that cut, coming off of BRAIN SURGERY can't be an easy road to a tough fight like this and Fitch isnt' going to allow any space. Too bad I like Alves.

If the Silva - Sonnen fight is as entertaining as the weigh in we're in for a real good show.
That was some funny sh*t.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Noticed how suckep up he was?
> Im not sure we will be able to loose that 1/2 pound...


That's what worries me...he might have tried so hard to come back from the layover he built too much mass. If that's the case he'd have to spend a couple months trying to "healthily" cannibalize his muscle to lose what pushed him over. Whether it was just inefficient cutting or too much mass that caused him to be over, either way I am unhappy with the situation...imagine how he feels!



ESPADA9 said:


> Ricardo Almeida looked pretty big for 170.
> Alves is going to have a hard time after trying to make that cut, coming off of BRAIN SURGERY can't be an easy road to a tough fight like this and Fitch isnt' going to allow any space. Too bad I like Alves.
> 
> If the Silva - Sonnen fight is as entertaining as the weigh in we're in for a real good show.
> *That was some funny sh*t*.


Seconded! Even my 50 year old pops was rolling when Silva did the no-stare heard 'round the world!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

butch said:


> It makes me want to watch the fight more. I actually liked his trash talking first because it seemed intelligent but you can kind of see through it now. Saying he's the best... i dont know how even himself could believe that.


You are given the opportunity to fight one of, if not the best fighters in the world.. Why would someone say anything less then "I'm the best"? What should he say? That he's the second best? That he's barely a top5? Maybe just give up and not fight at all? He has said things far more ridiculous then this.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

kgilstrap said:


> I'm kinda getting sick of Alves not making weight. I dont know if he should be able to fight for the title at this weight class if he consistently can't make it. He clearly needs a new nutrionist to help him with these issues.


Him not making weight (again) makes this story all the more funny


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

AmdM said:


> yep, some of them will, not all.
> Check wiki or ufc.com to more detail.


Spike is not airing any prelims on Saturday.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

box said:


> Spike is not airing any prelims on Saturday.


honestly? Damn, i wonder why not? i love to watch as many fights as i can live.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

No computer access until10 pm tonight and my phone can't watch the weigh ins. Can someone post a pic of the Sonnen Silva stare down?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Alves missed weight. Shocking.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No computer access until10 pm tonight and my phone can't watch the weigh ins. Can someone post a pic of the Sonnen Silva stare down?


here you go:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No computer access until10 pm tonight and my phone can't watch the weigh ins. Can someone post a pic of the Sonnen Silva stare down?


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

hahaha he cant even look sonnen in the face, mission accomplished chael tomorrow cant come quick enough


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


>




I can't rep from my phone. +1 when I get home. Thanks bro


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

So, anyone noticed Andy´s sweater and facial hair (don´t know what´s the name for that)?

Who thinks he´s gonna come in at Michael Jackson´s Don't Stop til You Get Enough?

I do.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

That would be so epic to have an MJ enterance...then just beats the living shit out of Chael...and continues to dance after the fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Leed said:


> Brenneman looks like a 70s movie star.


You think?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Things I learned from the UFC 117 Weigh-In:

- Fitch is a ******* MONSTER. He made Alves look like a LW! After that picture I'm confident he'd make MW without much trouble.









- McLovin' is no longer the scrawny, pale, geeky looking kid he was a while ago, the kid is ripped.

- Fat dudes should NEVER get stomach tats...

- Anderson should have NEVER lost the facial hair.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> - Fat dudes should NEVER get stomach tats...


Words from the wise...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow I think Silva is trying to get in Chael's head now. These tow are just trying mind games.

Also people remember that Alves missed weight which means he is likely far more dehydrated than Fitch there. Fitch has a bigger frame but expect Alves to look much more solid tomorrow night.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I loved how Silva wouldn't even look at Sonnen. Murph of the month right there.

Fitch is saying that eating organic food put him in the amazing shape he is now in. I love Fitch, but cracker please! Training for 6 hours a day and being a beast got him in that incredible shape.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I loved how Silva wouldn't even look at Sonnen. Murph of the month right there.
> 
> Fitch is saying that eating organic food put him in the amazing shape he is now in. I love Fitch, but cracker please! Training for 6 hours a day and being a beast got him in that incredible shape.


I think what he means is, he can be bigger and stronger because eating healthier means he doesn't have to cut as much weight and still be as strong. Get rid of all the waste.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Words from the wise...


wow, what a awful tat, that rivals Belchers.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Anderson's faceoff was hilarious.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I loved how Silva wouldn't even look at Sonnen. Murph of the month right there.
> 
> Fitch is saying that eating organic food put him in the amazing shape he is now in. I love Fitch, but cracker please! Training for 6 hours a day and being a beast got him in that incredible shape.


Mir(and his wife)'s magazine get's a lot of information from of these guys....Silva, Rua, Fitch, a lot of other guys - training routines, diet, supplements they use.


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> wow, what a awful tat, that rivals Belchers.


Nope, i think he wins the prize on that one sadly


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson will have twenty five minutes to look Sonnen in the eye tomorrow night when he's trapped on bottom, eating elbow after elbow. War. Sonnen.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Silva can't make up his mind with these stare downs, at first he REALLY cares at the conference, then he doesn't care at all at the weigh ins. I'm not sure what kind of Silva we'll be getting tonight, hopefully the good one.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson will have twenty five minutes to look Sonnen in the eye tomorrow night when he's trapped on bottom, eating elbow after elbow. War. Sonnen.


Word to your mother.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Let's kick it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson will have twenty five minutes to look Sonnen in the eye tomorrow night when he's trapped on bottom, eating elbow after elbow. War. Sonnen.


lol i'm not doubting cheal SOnner skills and his chances of winnig. But i really think ur underestimating Anderson Silva, u don't become the best if ur not great. Sonnen is good not great, if Silva gets dominated then the UFC did a great job hyping up Anderson all these years.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

self-admitted douchebag versus the dancing ass clown. Two gigantic egos in one cage, this is going to be great.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This card is really damn good!
Almeida is shredded at WW man! What a beast. 

Pretty unfortunate to see Alves miss weight...again.
He only needs to cut 1/2 lb so I'm pretty sure it will not be an issue. I actually picked him to beat Fitch but I don't think its happening. The long lay off is one thing but missing weight is definitely going to eat away at him a bit and throw his game off...then again he was 174lbs for the Hughes fight and demolished him. However, I think Fitch is too tough. Especially after a long lay off. 

Gotta love Anderson!!! 
I really hope he gives Sonnen a one-sided, bloody, ferocious beating. 

I cannot stand Sonnen! Could you imagine having THAT guy as the MW champ?! Anderson needs to shut this tool up.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson will have twenty five minutes to look Sonnen in the eye tomorrow night when he's trapped on bottom, eating elbow after elbow. War. Sonnen.


:thumb02: do you think andersons awake right now thinking about how these are his last hours as mw champ???


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson will have twenty five minutes to look Sonnen in the eye tomorrow night when he's trapped on bottom, eating elbow after elbow. War. Sonnen.


Anderson will submit Sonnen from his guard.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

If somehow Sonnen is able to dominate a round or two, that will just bring out the next level in Anderson's arsenal, an intensity and agression we haven't seen in his last fights... Either way, I see bad things in Sonnen's future... And it kinda makes me smile a little


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

If Anderson comes out dancing to MJ, we can all just forget the Maia fight, forgive and forget.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The way Silva played the 2 staredowns was perfect.

In the first, when Sonnen turned towards the cameras and Silva continued to get in his face. You can say whatever... but Sonnen was scared. Terrified. I'm 100% convinced of it.

So, Sonnen obviously polishes his knob a bit, talks to himself in the mirror to get himself pumped. Gets himself ready for the weigh-in staredown. Mumbles something to himself about, "I'll show him how to do a proper mean republican stare".

... and Silva doesn't even give him the chance, by blanking him brutally. So all Sonnen is left with is the fear, and no avenue for retort.

Chael might think he knows psychology, but that right there is epic Silva win.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Kongo did that same staredown against Mir. We all saw how that psychology worked out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Andy's presence is a bit stronger than Kongo's though. He makes it work.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Blitzz said:


> Kongo did that same staredown against Mir. We all saw how that psychology worked out.



I dont remember the kongo staredown, did he pull a chael or he pulled an andy?

either way, I think chael looked like a straight fool out there. especially when he grabbed the mic and started talking more shit.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> The way Silva played the 2 staredowns was perfect.
> 
> In the first, when Sonnen turned towards the cameras which Silva continued to get in his face. You can say whatever... but Sonnen was scared. Terrified. I'm 100% convinced of it.
> 
> ...


It was cool, but lets not get ahead of ourselves. Sonnen was probably surprised, felt awkward, and felt like a fool there, but I doubt he was scared. Unless I am taking those words out of context.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> It was cool, but lets not get ahead of ourselves. Sonnen was probably surprised, felt awkward, and felt like a fool there, but I doubt he was scared. Unless I am taking those words out of context.


Yea I know... but I'm a sucker for theatrics... especially on Fightnight Saturday afternoons!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Kongo did that same staredown against Mir. We all saw how that psychology worked out.


I think that had more to do with Mir >>>>>> Kongo rather than the staredown! Kongo has always had a question mark over his mental game imo.

I really hope Silva turns up. I think he has played the build up to the fight perfectly, kinda like the calm before the storm!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to say it. Everyone talking about his fight has Chael Sonnen and Chael Sonnen alone to thank. Silva didn't 'sell' or 'build up' this main event. Sonnen did. Whether you want to see him win or get his head handed to him tonight, it matters not... you want it because of what _he's_ done and what _he's_ said in the lead-up to UFC 117. You can talk about how he's an over-rated clown whom you hope Silva demolishes. Or you can talk about how he's the one the to dethrone a dancing tyrant. Either way, love him or hate him, you should _thank_ him, because he's got you talking, and he's got you interested. And let's be honest... when was the last time we were this sold on or invested in an Anderson Silva fight?

Thank you, Chael, for making me care about a MW main event again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I have to say it. Everyone talking about his fight has Chael Sonnen and Chael Sonnen alone to thank. Silva didn't 'sell' or 'build up' this main event. Sonnen did. Whether you want to see him win or get his head handed to him tonight, it matters not... you want it because of what _he's_ done and what _he's_ said in the lead-up to UFC 117. You can talk about how he's an over-rated clown whom you hope Silva demolishes. Or you can talk about how he's the one the to dethrone a dancing tyrant. Either way, love him or hate him, you should _thank_ him, because he's got you talking, and he's got you interested. And let's be honest... when was the last time we were this sold on or invested in an Anderson Silva fight?
> 
> Thank you, Chael, for making me care about a MW main event again.


I can see your angle Mr Psycho... but for me personally, I get super excited at the prospect of watching Silva ALWAYS. The only reason I am very excited about this matchup is what Sonnen brings to the table as a fighter. I enjoyed his trash very much. I also enjoy Sausages and Family Guy. Doesn't mean I want them in with the spider.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I have to say it. Everyone talking about his fight has Chael Sonnen and Chael Sonnen alone to thank. Silva didn't 'sell' or 'build up' this main event. Sonnen did. Whether you want to see him win or get his head handed to him tonight, it matters not... you want it because of what _he's_ done and what _he's_ said in the lead-up to UFC 117. You can talk about how he's an over-rated clown whom you hope Silva demolishes. Or you can talk about how he's the one the to dethrone a dancing tyrant. Either way, love him or hate him, you should _thank_ him, because he's got you talking, and he's got you interested. And let's be honest... when was the last time we were this sold on or invested in an Anderson Silva fight?
> 
> Thank you, Chael, for making me care about a MW main event again.


No, I want to watch the greatest fighter on the planet. I watched him fight worse fighters in Leites and Irvin without either of them talking shit for 6 months straight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I have to say it. Everyone talking about his fight has Chael Sonnen and Chael Sonnen alone to thank. Silva didn't 'sell' or 'build up' this main event. Sonnen did. Whether you want to see him win or get his head handed to him tonight, it matters not... you want it because of what _he's_ done and what _he's_ said in the lead-up to UFC 117. You can talk about how he's an over-rated clown whom you hope Silva demolishes. Or you can talk about how he's the one the to dethrone a dancing tyrant. Either way, love him or hate him, you should _thank_ him, because he's got you talking, and he's got you interested. And let's be honest... when was the last time we were this sold on or invested in an Anderson Silva fight?
> 
> Thank you, Chael, for making me care about a MW main event again.


This is true. I'm waiting til after the fight, win or lose, to see what Chael says. 
Have to say i'm not convinced that Chael is like Brock, Bisping, Rampage, Hardy etc who will say anything to hype a fight but seem to be ok and at least reasonably respectful after a fight is done - think he may continue his barrage of bullshit after too, but we'll see.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> No, I want to watch the greatest fighter on the planet.


Georges St. Pierre isn't fighting at 117, bro...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Georges St. Pierre isn't fighting at 117, bro...


You read my post wrong I didn't say greatest hugger on the planet.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

[email protected] guy screaming "talk english motherf***er!" to anderson silva.


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

> You read my post wrong I didn't say greatest hugger on the planet.


Touche brother


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Georges St. Pierre isn't fighting at 117, bro...


Lol im Canadian too but GSP is not the greatest fighter lol, he does not finish fights. I would rank Anderson #1, Fedor #2 (yes even after he was tapped out) and #3 GSP.


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> [email protected] guy screaming "talk english motherf***er!" to anderson silva.



Awesome, Samuel L. Jackson playing a white guy is the only downside


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> Lol im Canadian too but GSP is not the greatest fighter lol, he does not finish fights. I would rank Anderson #1, Fedor #2 (yes even after he was tapped out) and #3 GSP.


lol, I was messing with that sour puss Osmium, and nothing more.

Still managed to land myself a few negative reps. Some people


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> Lol im Canadian too but GSP is not the greatest fighter lol, he does not finish fights. I would rank Anderson #1, Fedor #2 (yes even after he was tapped out) and #3 GSP.


Fedor is hardly ranked top 5 anymore IMO.

#1 Andy
#2 GSP
#3 Aldo
#4 Werdum
#5 Brock

just my opinion >_>


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Fedor is hardly ranked top 5 anymore IMO.
> 
> #1 Andy
> #2 GSP
> ...


lol at Werdum and no LW's


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> If somehow Sonnen is able to dominate a round or two, that will just bring out the next level in Anderson's arsenal, an intensity and agression we haven't seen in his last fights... Either way, I see bad things in Sonnen's future... And it kinda makes me smile a little


Are you serious ?!?! the only agression and intensity anderson can bring is faster dance moves that completely gas him out. I hope he doesn't hit Sonnen with a lucky shot and get the beating of his life. I don't ever want to see a fight again like andersons' fight against Leites or Maia. Worst MMA fights ever in MMA history....


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Fedor is hardly ranked top 5 anymore IMO.
> 
> #1 Andy
> #2 GSP
> ...


No Shogun Rua in that Top 5? He's top 3 for me. For the record my Top 5 would be:

1: Anderson Silva
2. Georges St-Pierre
3. Mauricio 'Shogun' Rua
4. Jose Aldo
5. Fedor Emelianenko

Should BJ win the rematch against Edgar convincingly, or should Edgar do the same to BJ, then they'd potentially move into that list ahead of Fedor, but ATM Fedor's still Top 5 in my eyes.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

rabakill said:


> lol at Werdum and no LW's


Werdum just beat the guy I had at #3, in like a minute and a half. This is a man who hasn't been beaten in a decade and he made him look foolish. I find it hard NOT to include him.

BJ just got beat whom I had at #4. If Frankie or BJ win convincingly in their fight they'll go right back there IMO. The reason there are no LWs is because the best of them have lost recently (BJ, Shinya) or have just reached paramount (Melendez, Frankie). 

Shogun ALSO just lost (technically) to Machida before beating him which IMO puts him at #6, possibly tied for 5 if you want to do that.

Anderson and GSP are both justifiably in their correct spots. Anderson is undoubtedly #1 in the world. 

GSP could have a case if he'd finish a damn fight.

Aldo has just blazed through the best FWs in the world leaving a trail of destruction in his path. He's on a 9 fight win streak with wins over Cub Swanson, Taking the belt from Mike Brown and then "Anderson Silva'ing" the most dominant FW champ in history thus far.

Fedor was borderline top 5 before he got beat IMO, I had him at 4 due to his lack of competition. Wouldn't you know it, he fights a great fighter and gets subbed in a minute.

Brock just showed that he's truly becoming a real MMArtist with his submission victory as well as showing us his heart in survivng Carwin's barrage... though Lesnar is floaty.. he could easily be replaced by Shogun should Shogun destroy his next opponent (presumably Randy) but his absence from competition until March will undoubtedly hurt his ranking.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Werdum just beat the guy I had at #3, in like a minute and a half. This is a man who hasn't been beaten in a decade and he made him look foolish. I find it hard NOT to include him.
> 
> BJ just got beat whom I had at #4. If Frankie or BJ win convincingly in their fight they'll go right back there IMO. The reason there are no LWs is because the best of them have lost recently (BJ, Shinya) or have just reached paramount (Melendez, Frankie).
> 
> ...


Werdum is definitely on a decent run atm, but i wouldn't put him near my top 5. For me Brock has to be the no.1 HW in the world on any p4p list, it's all a matter of opinion though.
i'd go:

1. Silva
2. GSP
3. Aldo
4. Shogun
5. Brock
6. Machida
7. Penn
8. Edgar
9. Shields
10.Werdum

Although Bones will be on there pretty sharpish i reckon


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

How can you not put Werdum in a P4P list when he just handled the "God of MMA" in barely over a minute? That's ridiculous to me.


Other than that, I pretty much agree with your P4P list there. Thinking about it, I'd probably put Shogun at #5, Brock at 6, Werdum at 4 and pop Bones on there at #10 now. The kid may not be fighting huge competition right now, but he looks like he should be because he's making a mockery of the level of talent he's facing now.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> How can you not put Werdum in a P4P list when he just handled the "God of MMA" in barely over a minute? That's ridiculous to me.


1) He beat Fraudor
2) Fraudor made a rookie mistake
3) JDS tooled Werdum

Anyway, Brock doesn't belong in any P4P top ten list. The guy wins by size and strength. I respect him as the top HW, but mainly because it covers 60 pounds.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> No Shogun Rua in that Top 5? He's top 3 for me. For the record my Top 5 would be:
> 
> 1: Anderson Silva
> 2. Georges St-Pierre
> ...


How can any1 put Shogun in top 5 p4p, his only recent good fight was against Machida thats it.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No, his only 2 bad fights in the last 6 years came in a 2 fight spell suffering with serious knee injuries and after multiple serious knee surgeries. He KO'd Chuck viciously, won the first fight against Machida and then knocked him out in the rematch. It was not the real Shogun Rua that had those 2 fights against Forrest and Coleman, yet he still only lost 1 of them. Shogun is definitely a top 3 P4P fighter in the world for me. He has wins over Nogueira, Machida, Liddell, Coleman, Overeem, Randleman, Diabate, Nakamura, Arona, Rampage, Gono and Santos. He's the current UFC LHW Champion, and won the 2005 PRIDE MW GP as an inexperienced 24 year old. How is the guy not one of the top P4P fighters in the world? 2 poor performances, one whilst suffering with serious knee problems and one after a long lay-off and serious surgeries shouldn't change that.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

UFC 117; bad blood, old hero's and our lovable outcast Roy Nelson.

There's been some great hype about this card (mostly coming from the fans, and the fighters themselves), and in some sick way Sonnen has talked me into believing he has a great chance in this fight - through his funny trash talk and eccentric fans that show their support through cussing, putting up Sonnen avs and all together not giving a shit about Andersons past accomplishments.

On my last point, I _want_ Sonnen to beat Anderson. For two reasons: 1.) I was never a fan of the old Brazilian showboating style, that makes your opponent look bad, and is disrespectful, and 2.) I've shelled out some decent cash for Anderson the last few years, only to have him ruin perfectly good cards with his excessive and boring showboating. For me, I can watch the shittiest fights possible (Yasuda vs. Masaaki Satake) and not be bothered. But when I invite casual fans over to my house, and have to watch them complain and stare at the floor, I kind of get pissed.

If you are to ask me who I would bet money on to win Saturday, I would have to go with top five P4P fighter Anderson Silva. His track record is proven, and I think his name being trashed these last few months will be enough motivation to get him to go for the kill. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Sonnen goes out there and outworks him (Silva) to a decision, but I've seen too many weaknesses and holes in Sonnens game the last few years; Rohypnol drugged Filho gave him a fight...Not saying Filho is bad, but come on.

Also on the card, we see the return of our favorite fat guy Roy Nelson. Who is a definite underdog for this fight; but Roy has proven himself in the past, faced top ten guys, been ranked in the top ten before. I think JDS has been hyped too much over the last year, but he's a great talent who has all the potential to be ranked in the top five soon; a tough Brazilian with great stand-up, and a good ground game, that always brings the aggression will always be a fan favorite.

Still, I like Roy for some reason and want him to win. Maybe I'm on a lone boat sinking fast, but I think he has the tools to take JDS out.

I'll be tuning in to this card (like usual), hoping Hughes loses, Nelson gets a major upset win; beer in hand, pizza on plate, I will be watching a pretty cool card for us fight fans. Hope it goes well.

*The rest of the card looks good, here are the fighter's I'll be rooting for:*
Clayton Guida
Almeida 
Jon Fitch

---

Also, **** you haters bringing up Fedor and Werdum. Just enjoy the fights ahead, fuckers.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

FrodoFraggins said:


> 1) He beat Fraudor
> 2) Fraudor made a rookie mistake
> 3) JDS tooled Werdum


I agree with Fedor just making a mistake there. I think Fedor gave the fight away more than I think Werdum won it, although I still give Werdum credit for sinking in the triangle. If Fedor and Werdum were to fight again I think Fedor would win with no problem.

and there is no way to put werdum ahead of jds on the p4p rankings. i would say werdum is toward the bottom of a top 10 p4p list at best.

and i don't like brock any more than the next guy, but he is the champion and he does win fights. how many guys out there could have survived that beating by carwin only to come back and win in the very next round. yes, he's a huge guy, but you have to admit that there is some talent there. no way werdum should be ahead of him on a p4p list. brock would wreck werdum.


----------

